# This is becoming BS!



## finkikin

Lately, every time I open this section of 2cool I get sick to my stomach of all the Bull Chit "my religion is better" attitudes and post from a few down here! No wonder others on this site steer away from this section. I read just the other day here that Catholics are wrong, JW's are wrong...etc. I have also read that there is "The True religion". What the he11 does that mean? Everyone else is damned because they do not follow as you may? So very Christ like this is becoming. I call Bull Chit!


----------



## V-Bottom

The Lord says he dosen't care about so called types of Religion. His Word is Law...His Commandments are Law....simple as that. No "one Religion" is better than the other


----------



## atcfisherman

Good observation and rightfully so. I probably was one of those and for that, I apologize. The bottom line no matter what "religion" there is is what does one believe and do with Jesus Christ. He is the only son of God and paid the ultimate price to save our souls from hell, which was intended for the devil and the fallen angels. 

Christianity is suppose to be a relationship with God, not a man made system. Again, I apologize for being one of those that hurt the cause for Christ. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips

Don't judge me bro!!! Lol

How could we better accommodate you? 
Would you prefer to hear that everybody is going to heaven and just disregard what Jesus said?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

finkikin said:


> Lately, every time I open this section of 2cool I get sick to my stomach of all the Bull Chit "my religion is better" attitudes and post from a few down here! No wonder others on this site steer away from this section. I read just the other day here that Catholics are wrong, JW's are wrong...etc. I have also read that there is "The True religion". What the he11 does that mean? Everyone else is damned because they do not follow as you may? So very Christ like this is becoming. I call Bull Chit!


Thank you.

A good man got frustrated and no longer posts here.

A young man posted the other day "Why I gave up Religion" and after reading all the on this bickering on this forum he will be lost a while longer.

Proclaiming the Kingdom!!? I don't think so, more like breaking the Spirit of those looking for Food four the Soul.

This is a shame and disheartening. This USE to be where I went everyday to read a daily Scripture.

Now..?

Well I will be going to the 5 o'clock Mass.

Maybe one day this forum will return to what it was meant to be.

A place to relinquish the Soul.

God Bless.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Fish&Chips said:


> Don't judge me bro!!! Lol


I rarely post here, although I do lurk here. Having said that, you do seem to be the main cause of driving others away. You joke about others judging you, yet you seem to have no problem judging others...



Fish&Chips said:


> Jehova identifies himself as I am.
> Jesus also identifies himself as I am.


Who appointed you? Jesus??? I don't think so... You are no better or worst than any other person here. Having said that, how about showing some humility for a change and stop trying to drive people away. I apologize it that hurts your feelings, but it needed to be said (yet again).


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was joking about judging, really...

The other question is serious. Does everybody just want to hear about God's love, grace, & mercy and exclude his holiness, righteouseness, wrath & judgement? Should we exclude a large portion of the bible to keep everybody happy & feeling good?


----------



## jdipper1

A sheperd leads, not drives his flock. There are plenty of pitfalls and the "evil" trying to split up the flock. A sheperd brings the flock back together with love and trust while telling the flock about what happens when the flock does not follow.
Our Good Sheperd is Jesus, follow him but beware of the damnation if you don't. Lead with love and forgiveness, not damnation.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## finkikin

Fish&Chips said:


> I was joking about judging, really...
> 
> The other question is serious. Does everybody just want to hear about God's love, grace, & mercy and exclude his holiness, righteouseness, wrath & judgement? Should we exclude a large portion of the bible to keep everybody happy & feeling good?


Not saying that. Re-Read my post...I am telling everyone here that this part of 2cool has gone down hill because of the back and forth of my religion is better than yours mentality! And you sir are one of the culprits that are driving people away. Believe it or not, that is how it is.



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A good man got frustrated and no longer posts here.
> 
> A young man posted the other day "Why I gave up Religion" and after reading all the on this bickering on this forum he will be lost a while longer.
> 
> *Proclaiming the Kingdom!!? I don't think so, more like breaking the Spirit of those looking for Food four the Soul.*
> 
> This is a shame and disheartening. This USE to be where I went everyday to read a daily Scripture.
> 
> Now..?
> 
> Well I will be going to the 5 o'clock Mass.
> 
> *Maybe one day this forum will return to what it was meant to be.*
> 
> A place to relinquish the Soul.
> 
> God Bless.


DING, DING! Winner!

I won't hold my breath...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I apologize to all who were offended by my posts.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Fish&Chips said:


> I apologize to all who were offended by my posts.


Takes a man to admit when he is wrong.....even if he isn't!


----------



## w_r_ranch

SB, apparently a number of people feel differently & have said so...

There is plenty of common ground among the various religions represented here that can be discussed without pitting one against the other. One is not 'better' than another. Just say'in.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

w_r_ranch said:


> SB, apparently a number of people feel differently & have said so...
> 
> There is plenty of common ground among the various religions that can be discussed without pitting one against the other. Just say'in.


I am not on any ones side. I am just giving him credit.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Maybe you should reread #11, as it sounds like you did to me. F&C apologized, he would not have done so if he didn't believe that he was wrong. I don't believe that he is a hypocrite...


----------



## finkikin

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Takes a man to admit when he is wrong.....even if he isn't!


I was not seeking an apology. No hurt feelings here. Just wanted to point out that the religion bashing has gone to far and that is not what this forum used to be about.



w_r_ranch said:


> Maybe you should reread #11, as it sounds like you did to me. F&C apologized, he would not have done so if he didn't believe that he was wrong. *I don't believe that he is a hypocrite...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Same here.
> 
> On another note, I can't stand organized religion so therefore, I do not belong to a religion. But I felt like I needed to stand up to all the bashing that was going on.


----------



## WillieT

I too, plan on doing things differently in the future. I can be overly zealous at times and say things that should not be said. I should not be debating and will do my best not to do so in the future. I will back my points with scripture but will not constantly answer questions about the scriptures I quote.

I do apologize to those that were offended by anything I said.

finkikin, in the past I was also put off by organized religion, because of some of the false doctrine and the amount of hypocrisy I was saw. If you talk the talk, you must be able to walk the walk. I did not see that being done.


----------



## Fish&Chips

w_r_ranch said:


> There is plenty of common ground among the various religions represented here that can be discussed without pitting one against the other. One is not 'better' than another. Just say'in.


Ranch, yes I am sorry that I posted the truth here on this msg board which has an unwritten rule of "Not Offending Others At All." I now know that those type of posts are not welcomed here.

Nobody is better than anybody else, but there is a difference between true Christianity and all the other religions. True Christianity will not compromise. True Christianity is about the cross of Jesus Christ and what he did for us. It is only by God's grace that we can be saved. I'm sorry for making people feel uncomfortable and offending you.


----------



## Longshot270

AAAANNNND in otherwords, everyone is going to somebody else's H***. More flavors of religion than Blue Bell ice cream does that to ya.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## 47741

I never read this section, but I can see how it would easily get off track with the "holier than thou" type.

So F&C. Do you believe the world is 2000 years old? If not, then, what happened to all those BC aged people? Are they rotting in he11? Even though it wasn't created?


----------



## Fish&Chips

SaltyTX said:


> I never read this section, but I can see how it would easily get off track with the "holier than thou" type.
> 
> So F&C. Do you believe the world is 2000 years old? If not, then, what happened to all those BC aged people? Are they rotting in he11? Even though it wasn't created?


More important question is do you believe in Jesus Christ and is he your lord & savior? I hope & pray that he is. God bless you.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm sorry for making people feel uncomfortable and offending you.


Don't sweat it FC, you didn't offend me, or shake my personal faith in the least.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Very interesting topic being discussed. Wish I had more insight.


----------

